
Minneapolis approves plan to create 'community' alternative to police department - Elof
https://americanmilitarynews.com/2020/06/minneapolis-approves-plan-to-create-community-alternative-to-police-department/
======
Fjolsvith
_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State,
the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed._ [1]

1\.
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/second_amendment](https://www.law.cornell.edu/wex/second_amendment)

~~~
iron0013
well regulated

